# new & need help x



## Sarah Michelle (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi ya

I dont no if i am in the right bit to write this or ask for advice, i am new to this site & need some help as im so confussed right now & cant sleep 

Iv been with my partner for nearly 5 years, he proposed last year... 

Tonight we had row, not even a bad row i would say, i have not been feeling well & snapped at him for being moany & insensitive!
when i tried to make up with him he said he didnt want to talk to me i tried to be nice to make it up & he left the room, i followed him saying come on this is silly & he screamed at me in my face he was in such rage...
I followed him down the stairs and he was getting his coat on & he left, didnt take anything exsept his car keys, wallet and phone...

I left it about 10mins before calling him but he hasnt ansawed me all night his been gone now for nearly 4 hours and i havnt herd a ****y bird. I think he may have gone to his dads but i just cant believe his cold behavour, should he not at least have txt me letting me no where he was going? or when hel be back or even just saying something simple like iv gone to my dads il call you in the morning... iv txt him saying can you please txt me that your ok im worried but he has now turned his phone off...

He nos i havnt been feeling well & that we should always make up before we go to sleep i just cant believe he has done this.
what should i do?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Give him some space, take a hot bath..... enjoy the solitude. Tomorrow is another day. Stop texting and calling....there's no point.


----------



## Sarah Michelle (Feb 28, 2012)

I have, i just cant get my head around the fact he hasnt told me where he has gone, i fond that pretty harsh. I dont no how to be with him when he finaly does show up.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

How old are you? 

Why not just "let" him go off and be mad? So what if it is stupid right now. Are you really, really concerned for his life? Is he suicidal? If not, just let him be. 

You, on the other hand, could use a coping strategy yourself. Do something you LOVE to do.... that doesn't include him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder about OP's backstory. ...can't find it, but I know it's posted.


----------



## Sarah Michelle (Feb 28, 2012)

im 24 his 35, i no im being ridiculous probley i just feel really down about it all atm. We always say we will never sleep on a row & this happens & he doesnt even contact me i just think its so harsh. But yes your right i should just let him be. Thing is i guess im worried as he put us on a 2 week break in december we went from being happy or so i thought to him one morning packing all his stuff up & walking out saying he didnt love me, and alot of horrible things. He didnt give me any proper reasons & didnt want any contact with me for 2 weeks then we met up and he basicly told me how it was going to be if i wanted us to stay together! but since then we have both been good & he has been great to me since but it always stayed in the back of my mind hmm i wonder if he'l walk out again... i told him how i felt about it and his done it again tonight


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

No offense, but it sounds like you may be his midlife crisis. Nothing you can do about it tonite, but I'd start considering my Plan B. Just in case it doesn't play out like you want it to.


----------



## Sarah Michelle (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought he maybe having one when he put us on a break as i mentioned above... but are mid life crisis'es real & if they were i thought they happend to men who were in there 40s say. & what do you mean by i could be his midlife crises no offence taken im just curious as to what you mean as i havnt herd that expression before x


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You were really young when you got involed with him (19 to his 30). There is a huge difference in life experience w/in your ages.

There are problems you should get resolved before you get married. 

I would give him space but when he calms down ask him what is going on and tell him how you feel. You said he left you and was packing his things saying he didn't love you (back in December). Something is amiss.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

so you snapped at him, then continued after him when he didn't want to talk until he snapped back. then he walked out to avoid further confrontation. and now you call him and text him and, from his perspective, you're just going to continue after him.

let things cool down and then you can discuss it rationally when he gets home.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

He obviously needs longer cool off time than you do .
j


----------

